# Wie hoch ist der Performance-Verlust von 1280x1024 auf Full HD



## zyntex (20. Februar 2011)

Nabend,
wollte mir die Woche den Samsung BX2250 LED kaufen.

Da ich bisher auf 1280x1024 spiele würde es mich interessieren mit was für einem Leistungsverlust man rechnen kann wenn die gleiche Hardware einen Full HD Monitor befeuern muss.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Richtwerte ?


Mein System:
AMD Phenom X4 955
4GB DDR3
Gainward GTX 460 1GB

Und natürlich Windwos 7 64-Bit


----------



## zøtac (20. Februar 2011)

Genaue Richtwerte gibts glaub ich nicht. Wichtig für hohe Auflösungen ist vram, also 1GB solltes schon sein. Was haste denn für Hardware? 
Die Auflösung ist ca. 1,5x so groß, also sollte es schon recht viel ausmachen


----------



## Hübie (20. Februar 2011)

Das hängt stark von der verwendeten Hardware ab. Ein beachtlichen Anteil in dieser Rolle spielt die Graka und das Spiel an sich.
Also informiere uns erst mal mehr. 

LG Hübie


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2011)

Habe meine System mal editiert im 1.Post


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2011)

Das ist natürlich ein richtiger Sprung, je nach Spiel und Einstellungen ( Sowie der Hardware ) würde ich mal vorsichtig sagen das ein Einbruch von 1/3 bis zu 1/2 der Frames kommen kann


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2011)

Hört sich eher danach an als ob ich dann doch erst nen 1680x1050 nehmen werde


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2011)

Mit einer Gtx 460 kannst zu getrost zu Full HD greifen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2011)

Wenn du es genauer wissen wiilst, dann schaue mal nach Benchmarks deiner Games mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen. Dann weißt du es genau


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Mit einer Gtx 460 kannst zu getrost zu Full HD greifen



Also ich wollte schon die High Einstellungen bei BC2 und MoH beibehalten 
Und zumindest Crysis 2 vernünftig spielen


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2011)

Kannst du kein Problem

Edit: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/...x-460/13/#abschnitt_battlefield_bad_company_2
 Die haben bei Full HD, max und 16*AF/4*MSAA immer noch 40 FPS


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2011)

Also AA und AF hab ich eh nie an


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2011)

Na dann reichts sowieso locker


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2011)

Bei Crysis 2 dürfte es dann aber wohl knapp werden


----------



## Ahnedos (20. Februar 2011)

EDIT:
Sorry, da hab ich mich wohl verrechnet, oder der WindowsRechner hat falsche Zahlen ausgespuckt


----------



## Pagz (20. Februar 2011)

Mathe war nicht so deine Stärke oder?

*1920 * 1080 = 2 073 600*

*1280 * 1024 =  1 310 720*


----------



## Rimarx (20. Februar 2011)

Da hast dich aber ordentlich verrechnet 

1680x1050 = 1310720
1920x1080 = 2073600

Also ca 58% mehr Pixel zu berechnen :O


----------



## zyntex (20. Februar 2011)

Kann man nicht sagen ~50% mehr Pixel zu berechnen = 50% weniger Performance ?


----------



## Fussballchecker (21. Februar 2011)

Der Performance-Verlust ist sehr groß. Deine Kiste ist allerdings ziemlich gut, weshalb du abgesehen von den üblichen Verdächtigen (Crysis, Metro etc.) deine Spiele in 1080p mit akzeptablen Bildraten genießen können wirst.


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Mathe war nicht so deine Stärke oder?
> 
> *1920 * 1080 = 2 073 600*
> 
> *1280 * 1024 =  1 310 720*



Du nimmst doch auch nur den taschenrechner  :p

@Threadersteller :

Greif ruhig zu full hd, bei deinem sys sollte das kein Problem sein.
Ich hab wesentlich schlechtere hw als du verbaut und kann trotzdem alles auf 1080p zocken... muss dabei aber hin und wieder ein paar Details "wegschrauben" 

Greetz
Katamaranoid


----------



## Communicator (21. Februar 2011)

zyntex schrieb:


> Bei Crysis 2 dürfte es dann aber wohl knapp werden



Nee, eher bei Crysis 1......

Crysis 2 ist dahingehend nicht so Performancehungrig.

Gruß.


----------



## b00gie (21. Februar 2011)

[klugscheißmodus=an]
Es sind genau 36,79% 
[klugscheißmodus=aus]


----------

